# Buckeye Outdoors.



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Just want everyone to know. Dan and me went to Buckeye Outdoors for some fishing gear today. Took a swing by the Gun and Ammo section and they are stocked up. Reloading supplies / ammo / gun's. I seen at least 10 AR's and they got a new shippment of AK's bunch of new rifles handguns. 

I dont' know if anyone has been in their recently I was there about two months ago and you couldn't find anything that day. Well whenever they had Hank Parker and them there. You couldn't find anything at that time. 

I didn't check to se what all ammo they had or what all is in stock but it looked pretty good from what I seen. 

Just a little heads up for people needing things.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances has some ARs as well and at fairly reasonable prices, I never have been to Buckeye, have always meant to go out, bit out of the way for me.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Buckeye and Vance are one in the same but he's got the fishing gear and boats out there. 

I was in Vance a while ago they didn't have much Ammo but still had some other things. Buckeye last time I was there didn't really have anything.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Lots of places around Columbus are low on ammo, I might run up there tomorrow been kicking around another AR lower, Buckeye sounds like a hell of a place with the boats and tackle on top of guns.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

They didn't have any lowers. Everything was complete from what I seen but they where still stocking stuff when I was there.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in Vances today and the first thing that struck me was the lack of people, maybe everybody blew there wad just after the election, but they had stripped lowers and plenty of complete guns, I behaved myself and only bought a shell holder and some 00 buck, almost bought a police trade 9MM but it was beat to hell.


----------

